# Delhi | The new India!



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Shangri La & Le Meridien Hotels*









(C)ako.ronx


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Some buildings are really nice
Congratulations
Indians are progressing rapidly!


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

I can really feel the richness of culture and modernity in all those pictures.... as an NRI i can feel the change of mood among the people all around (foreigners) in the changing stature of india. If everything is going well, we should be at par or may be bit ahead in various factors as compared to other devloped or developing countries.... 

Cheers..


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

cyborg81 said:


> Please elaborate further on Delhi being "the cleanest and most advanced cities in India" with sources or references.I was there last year and thought it was one of the if not the dirtiest cities in the world.IMHO Chandigarh,Hyderabad & Bangalore are all much cleaner and Bangalore more advanced than Delhi could ever become.


are you sure you came to delhi???
i doubt that ..oh might be possible if your estemed stay was at sultanpuri or east delhi.
nothing personel awlrite dude
cheers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bonivison said:


> Some buildings are really nice


Indeed like the Meridien hotel in above photo


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Delhi Auto Show*









(C)Nikkul


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys :cheers:


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

Saaddi DILLI rocks dude


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Delhi Auto Show*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have more pics from Delhi Auto Show?


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Do you have more pics from Delhi Auto Show?


humnn Delhi Auto Expo 2010 is scheduled for 5th January 2010.
it will be a grand event


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It will be great


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ It will be great


yup , i have the passes will be there with all the latest possible updates and pics.

have come to know that as much as 18 new cars will be lunched for indin roads and global roads in Auto Expo 2010.
it will be grand

cheers


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Aerial of Delhi*









(C)Kronik


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Parliament of India*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Red Fort, a world heritage*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Humayun's tomb, a world heritage*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Cenral Business District*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Nehru Place business district*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Dwarka, a residential colony*


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

*Streets of central Delhi*


----------

